#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Top 10 Web design Principles For A Good Web Design.

## Bhavya

The design is like marketing, it will help you to market your product and service to your consumers in an attractive way. Simply say its not just a design that designers do. Its an approach to promote your business. Here you can find the key principles of web design.

----------

